# Did I damage my P99?



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

When removing the slide on my P99, I often set the striker without realizing it, thus preventing the slide from coming off. The first time I didn't know that was what was going on and probably just decocked it in the course of messing with it. This last time I couldn't get it off and realized that the striker being cocked was the cause (I don't remember reading that in the manual, but I probably just missed it). Anyway, to my question...

is it possible or likely that I damaged something by pulling forward on the slide when the striker was set/cocked and thus unable to be disassembled?

What component actually prevents it from moving forward?


Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here and ask...

http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/


----------



## Malice101 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Thanks for link...*



Shipwreck said:


> Go here and ask...
> 
> http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/


Sorry about the thread jack but I was gonna post a question regarding getting ahold of a PPS in California. Looks like I can move that one off of my short list...to the "wish" list...


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Go here and ask...
> 
> http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/


I did. There's not a ton of action and nobody has responded.

I sent an email to Walther America about it as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the P99 experts are there - try bouncing that thread...


----------

